# Baseboard color



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess but white white may be too stark looking and may make the wood look dirty. Look into off white collections? There are hundreds of off whites that I think would look better. I used Atrium White a lot next to wood. 

Baseboards should also blend with your wall color of course.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating forum.


----------

